# Alec Baldwin - Sad piece of $#!&



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Alex Baldwin, in his own words to his 11 year old daughter:

"You are a rude, thoughtless little pig." 

"You don't have the brains or the decency as a human being,"

"I don't give a damn that you're 12 years old, or 11 years old, or that you're a child, or that your mother is a thoughtless pain in the ass who doesn't care about what you do as far as I'm concerned. You have humiliated me for the last time with this phone."

He later goes on to say he is turning the plane around to spend a day to "Straighten her out" and that "She better be ready."

   

I don't care what personal things he went through, or what his daughter may or may not have said or did to tick him off... This guy should be charged for abuse. What a piece of @*%$.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Yeah, really classy. I can't imagine what the mother (Kim Basinger) is like, either considering that those recordings were supposed to be sealed. There have been nasty rumors flying about with regards to both parents and it hasn't been pleasant.

Remove the kid from both of them, methinks.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

bassinger is probably ****ed that she hasn't landed a role like Baldwin's on "30 Rock"

it's all lawyer spin to "release" the recordings

money, money, money
you can dress 'em up but you can't take 'em out


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Dragging a kid into the middle of a custody battle and then speaking to her like that isn't how a "Man" or "Father" should behave towards their children. They learn from example. By acting like that he is setting the example.

That being said, I'm sure the media has twisted, turned and molded this to their advantage to snag more ratings.

In this case there are five sides to the story, Baldwin, Bassinger, their child, the lawyers and the media. Who is right?


----------



## LaurieR (Feb 9, 2006)

Regardless of all the legal crap and the media twisting things around, a good parent doesn't speak to their child that way...ever.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

But Baldwin is such an eloquent spokesman on the topic of Global Warming...


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Relax...he was just channelling his character from "Glengarry, Glen Ross".

"Coffee is for closers."


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

I could just imagine how spoiled his daughter is, and is probably on her way to being a Paris Hilton wanna be. This is quite tame to what I used to get as a kid, and I think it is sad that the media needs to shine a light on this. It only makes parents more timid disaplining their children, and I personally think kids of today need more strict parenting. If this is what I had to do to keep my kid off the pole or in the case of Paris, off the web, I would do it x2.

Anyone know what exactly set him off?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

JumboJones said:


> I could just imagine how spoiled his daughter is, and is probably on her way to being a Paris Hilton wanna be. This is quite tame to what I used to get as a kid, and I think it is sad that the media needs to shine a light on this. It only makes parents more timid disaplining their children, and I personally think kids of today need more strict parenting. If this is what I had to do to keep my kid off the pole or in the case of Paris, off the web, I would do it x2.
> 
> Anyone know what exactly set him off?


Yeah.. this is just the self-esteem this girl needs to "keep her off the pole" at age 11.  

There's beeing stern and having discipline in a household... and then there is what Alec said to his 11 year old daughter. The two couldn't be further apart. 

I hope he gets canned and I never see his mug on SNL again. He should be extremely ashamed. If his wife is anything like him, they should both be ashamed.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

LaurieR said:


> Regardless of all the legal crap and the media twisting things around, a good parent doesn't speak to their child that way...ever.


:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

What a pathetic excuse for a father.


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

ehMax said:


> Yeah.. this is just the self-esteem this girl needs to "keep her off the pole" at age 11.


 I'm sure they have the money to pay for therapy, I can see it now, "and then he called me a pig, waaaaaa!"



ehMax said:


> There's beeing stern and having discipline in a household... and then there is what Alec said to his 11 year old daughter. The two couldn't be further apart.


Please, you must have had it easy as a kid, I would have rather had a stern rant like his than the taste of leather.



ehMax said:


> I hope he gets canned and I never see his mug on SNL again. He should be extremely ashamed. If his wife is anything like him, they should both be ashamed.


Our personal lives should have nothing to do with whether we get fired. This was a private message left on his daughters answering machine, give me a break.

The fact that this message got leaked proves how much of a brat she probably is. Why isn't anyone questioning that?


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

> The fact that this message got leaked proves how much of a brat she probably is. Why isn't anyone questioning that?


Boom! Nicely put.


Let's all accuse the father of making unacceptable statements to his own daughter and just ignore what the daughter may have said or done that warranted such a response by Alec. Now, where's the other side of the story?



Some kids need that kind of brutal and harsh treatment in order to be disciplined properly. Kids these days that are constantly pampered and sheltered by their parents a lot of the time end up problematic in later life, if not even early life.


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

You've read the transcript..

Now.. Listen to the actual message to HEAR what kind of idiot he really is..


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

Lars said:


> Kids these days that are constantly pampered and sheltered by their parents a lot of the time end up problematic in later life, if not even early life.


And being a "Baldwin" I'm sure the pampering comes daily and her family name has certainly gone to her head like the rest of the family.


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

I heard it this morning on the TV and radio, this doesn't change my mind. It's too bad he didn't do it in person instead of over the phone. She would have S**T her pants, just as she should, and not blast this all over the media, as she did.


----------



## absolutetotalgeek (Sep 18, 2005)

Judging by some of the reactions to this story and the personal input on the way in which some of you think you should deal with discipline and not letting kids get away with crap, it's not hard to see why there are so many of them out there these days causing trouble because they have been raised with no fear of repercussions or harsh treatment for s$%t they pull. 

How many times have you been out somewhere and had to listen to some screaming little tyrant in a store or restaurant because some moron thinks that grabbing his kid by the shirt collar and giving him s$%t will turn him into a 'problem' or 'damaged' child? News flash! They already are! :lmao: 

Saying he should be 'charged with abuse' is ridiculous, and a classic example of reactionary people that report parents because they spank their kid for throwing a rock through someones window. You wanna know where most kids get it in their heads they can do anything they want, anywhere they want? Look no further than your living rooms. 

Ya Baldwin is an ass, but do you know what that kid is like? Didn't think so.


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

> Some kids need that kind of brutal and harsh treatment in order to be disciplined properly. Kids these days that are constantly pampered and sheltered by their parents a lot of the time end up problematic in later life, if not even early life.





> Judging by some of the reactions to this story and the personal input on the way in which some of you think you should deal with discipline and not letting kids get away with crap, it's not hard to see why there are so many of them out there these days causing trouble because they have been raised with no fear of repercussions or harsh treatment for s$%t they pull.





> It's too bad he didn't do it in person instead of over the phone. She would have S**T her pants, just as she should, and not blast this all over the media, as she did.


Interesting observations.

You appear comfortable with children receiving brutal treatment, verbal abuse and being so scared they s**t their pants.

I don't think there is ever a reason for a kid to receive such treatment. When kids behave badly it is most often because either they have a condition that generates unusually anti-social behaviour, or, more commonly, because of parenting that offers kids no nurturing, sense of value, boundaries and structure based on a loving relationship.

All of which suggests that Baldwin's weak parenting was aimed at a child who may have behaved poorly because of, well, weak parenting.

Taking an abusive approach to raising kids teaches about power, not authority and respect. When abuse is needed for discipline then the failure began long before - and that in itself is a form of abuse.


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

I doubt most of our lives could stand up to the minute scrutiny that these so called 'stars' are subjected to, never mind their children. 

Imagine some flaming post you made on ehmac being posted on the bulletin board at your child's school, or published in the front page of a national newspaper? This kid gets to see her parent's divorce on the front pages of all the gossip magazines. If people didn't care - didn't buy the magazines - how much of a market would there be for this crap?

What makes it the fact that it's Alec Baldwin and Kim Bassinger so 'news worthy'?

This whole discussion - because it's about 'movie stars' - is part of the problem. So, ehmacers: Are you a part of the problem?

Kids learn from the examples they are given. Movie stars or not.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Lars said:


> Boom! Nicely put.
> 
> 
> Let's all accuse the father of making unacceptable statements to his own daughter and just ignore what the daughter may have said or done that warranted such a response by Alec. Now, where's the other side of the story?
> ...


So, without knowing all the facts, you think it's perfectly reasonable to talk to your child in that way? Assume the worst, as they say. I'm thinking maybe you should get a taste of it yourself.

Idiotic statements at their absolute best.

It's irrelevant if the tape was allowed to be leaked or not (that's a separate issue), and it's pretty clear why Alec was ****ed--but you don't EVER talk to your kid that over a pathetic reason like that.

Both you and Alec need to grow up.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2007)

I think it's time that the Southpark folks really do bomb him. What an ass.


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

Why is Alec the only one getting the finger pointed at for bad parenting? Obviously they have a little brat on their hands, and she as much a product of her mother, as her father.

I think the fact that her parents are famous and life she has to lead has F'ed her up a lot more than her father yelling at her.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

So enlighten me - who here doing the commenting HAS kids 11-15??

I'm all ears.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

MacDoc said:


> So enlighten me - who here doing the commenting HAS kids 11-15??
> 
> I'm all ears.


Ya, 'cause if you don't, you don't have a frickin' clue on how to properly raise kids.

It doesn't matter how much you read, or how many times Oprah and Dr. Phil tell you screaming at your kids is harmful, you just don't have a frickin' clue unless you actually have kids.

So all of you chewing out Mr. Baldwin for being the type of dad he is, don't you dare judge him unless you have your own kids. Then, and only then, can you pass judgement.

:lmao:


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

> Ya, 'cause if you don't, you don't have a frickin' clue on how to properly raise kids.
> 
> It doesn't matter how much you read, or how many times Oprah and Dr. Phil tell you screaming at your kids is harmful, you just don't have a frickin' clue unless you actually have kids.
> 
> So all of you chewing out Mr. Baldwin for being the type of dad he is, don't you dare judge him unless you have your own kids. Then, and only then, can you pass judgement.


I have the required kids.

But, I don't _entirely_ agree with you. My parenting is at least partly based on my own childhood experiences. While I feel that, yes, parenting experience gives a lot more clout to comments on the subject, all adults were (presumably!) kids and can often give useful insight on parenting.

On the other hand, when I read some of the comments here, I wonder.......


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

> . My parenting is at least partly based on my own childhood experiences


so are mine....how many shouting matches do YOU recall 

Kids at that age are EXPERT at pushing parent's hot buttons. Part of their exerting their own personality.
Given high profile parents and likely from the sounds of things a somewhat spoiled "queen of the world" kid......I'm not in the least surprised.

One thing I HAVE learned....phone is NOT a good medium for kid parent interface.


----------



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

JumboJones said:


> Obviously they have a little brat on their hands, and she as much a product of her mother, as her father.


Yeah, I know the drill. Smack her around a little so she stays in line. Mouthy chicks need to be put in their place. Her dad does it, and one day her boyfriend will do it, too.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

MissGulch said:


> Yeah, I know the drill. Smack her around a little so she stays in line. Mouthy chicks need to be put in their place. Her dad does it, and one day her boyfriend will do it, too.


Exactly! Yelling at kids, physical abuse, it's what is NECESSARY to raise kids, doncha know?!?

If you had kids, you'd know, the best and easiest way to control them is to be a prick parent. Demoralize them, humiliate them, make them feel like they aren't worth anything, then you'll have complete control of them. Everybody knows this!


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

> Kids at that age are EXPERT at pushing parent's hot buttons. Part of their exerting their own personality.
> Given high profile parents and likely from the sounds of things a somewhat spoiled "queen of the world" kid......I'm not in the least surprised.
> 
> One thing I HAVE learned....phone is NOT a good medium for kid parent interface.


Agreed - in fact, is there a higher standard than expert?  

I'd also agree about the phone: it's not great for _any_ tense discussion.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

How diabolical Masters of the Universe  ...at pushing parent's buttons.

We love em anyways.


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

Pelao said:


> On the other hand, when I read some of the comments here, I wonder.......


Agreed.

(I have the required offspring to qualify, but that's not the point.)

People learn through interaction. If an action is rewarded, it will likely be repeated. How are we rewarding our children? If they're seeking attention, and get that attention through 'acting up', they'll continue to act up - not because they want to act up, but because they're looking for attention and outside validation of their worth.

Reward 'good behaviour' with attention, and ignore or mitigate unwanted actions, and your child will learn that they'll get attention for doing the right thing. My daughter had exactly one temper tantrum in her life. In the middle of the supermarket while I was shopping. She was two, and had just witnessed another child about the same age be 'rewarded' for his temper tantrum with a treat. I took the shopping cart to the front, said to the clerk "I'm sorry, you'll have to restock the shelves with this." We went home and I explained that we wouldn't be having dinner because there are consequences, to ourselves, and to others, because of our actions. Children are not stupid. I don't often want to smack badly behaved children, but I often want to smack their parents.

Kids mostly learn through the examples they see in their parents, through interaction with other kids, and finally through the entertainment media. If a child is left sitting in front of a TV all day, with no one filtering the input, will they grow up thinking that all the fighting and chair throwing on TV shows is normal? Do they watch sitcoms where the kids are lippy and crack one-liners at the expense of the parents? Because those are the people who get 'attention' in our society.

My daughter tells me that 'most kids today have no respect'. No respect for their parents, no respect for authority, no respect for the property of others, and in many cases no respect for themselves. I treat my daughter with respect, and I get the same in return. It's very simple.

I look at the interaction I see here, and I see just one example the kids are following. Name calling, lack of respect. How can we expect the kids to act like grown ups when the grown ups don't.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

MissGulch said:


> Yeah, I know the drill. Smack her around a little so she stays in line. Mouthy chicks need to be put in their place. Her dad does it, and one day her boyfriend will do it, too.


that's a pretty big slippery slope there Miss Gulch

i suspect the child is being used as a weapon by one or both parents

funny, i never talked back to my parents and they never hit me
but they did explain to me "cause and effect"


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

> funny, i never talked back to my parents


dad bigger than you eh??  suppressed child 

I recall some related "conversation" about direction in school etc Mr. Angel.


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

MLeh said:


> (I have the required offspring to qualify, but that's not the point.)


I'm just highlighting one of the good points of your post in this post. Nothing more.


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

Beej said:


> I'm just highlighting one of the good points of your post in this post. Nothing more.


Well ... you met her. What did you think? 

(A quote springs to mind something about indulging people's religious beliefs just as much as they believe their wife is beautiful and their children are angels ...)


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Yelling at an 11 year child in that manner, calling her a pig etc.. has absolutely 0% to do with parenting, and 100% to do with losing your cool and personal ego. If your own child does actions you think necessitate yelling at them like that, your parenting skills have probably sucked all along, and they are pushing your buttons just to get your attention. 

Kramer's button's were pushed, and he called another person a n***er. 
Mel's button's were pushed, and he said some anti-semetic comments. 
Alec got his button's pushed, and he called his 11 year old daughter a pig and told her she had no brains etc... 

All went on the same damage control shortly after. I bet the only thing they're sorry for is getting caught.


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

MLeh said:


> Well ... you met her. What did you think?


To be fair, I really don't expect much in a certain age range because there is so much in flux. It is not an easy time in one's life either socially or chemically. The perfect storm, so to speak. 

I'd say "good job" but, what would that mean? Either way, in my best academic-speak, *great* job subject to influence from other family, friends and genetics.  

I'm not sure if my opinion was clear, but it was about you identifying that having the required "qualifications" is not a point (ie. arguments should not be given lower value due to ABC qualifications; they stand on their own or are subject to "my experience" caveats, "not my experience means more") 

I may have misinterpreted your statement because that's just one of my "things", subject to consistency based on my moods. beejacon


----------



## optical (Dec 31, 2006)

Debating aside, seriously, who would name their kid 'Ireland'?

Movie stars give their kids the lamest names.


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

ehMax said:


> 100% to do with losing your cool


By itself it is without a doubt, in my opinion, a horrible treatment.

Such things do happen without international media judging you. If it was indicative of repeated behaviour, then it is quite horrid. If it was one of those rare moments that most (if not all) parents have been through and regretted, then I do have sympathy for having such things publicised. It does not create a real picture of parenting skills in isolation unless it is representative of general behaviour, and not a bad moment writ large. 

How many of us would consider it fair if our worst moments were highlighted as defining of our character?

Still...it was recorded. That suggests a couple things.


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

Beej said:


> I'm not sure if my opinion was clear, but it was about you identifying that having the required "qualifications" is not a point (ie. arguments should not be given lower value due to ABC qualifications; they stand on their own or are subject to "my experience" caveats, "not my experience means more")


Actually, I was just amused because it could have been taken that that was the _only_ good point in the post.


----------



## genuineadvantage (Mar 14, 2007)

Well ehmax I am going to have to agree with you! That's just inexcusable to speak to a child that way. That's just absurd.


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

MLeh said:


> Actually, I was just amused because it could have been taken that that was the _only_ good point in the post.


"I'm just highlighting one of the good points"


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

So I guess this was leaked by the ex and not the daughter, so really who is the bad parent now? Using your child as a blatent pawn to get at your ex, now that is abuse. Calling you kid a pig, I don't think so. Now if we heard that she was called these names daily, and for a long period of time, then it would be abuse. But once in a fit of rage, that was more than likely meant for his ex-wife, give me a break, blown way out of proportion. 

If we wanted to paint every parent that has had one of these moments red then we would have a lot of painted people. There are kids in worse off positions, I think our attention would be better directed towards them, not a rich brat looking for attention.


----------



## spicyapple (Aug 17, 2006)

I wonder those who pass judgment have ever been in the exact same position as Alec Baldwin in this highly publicized, highly scrutinized divorce -- and having to also deal with the fame and celebrity that comes with their jobs. Unless I'm in his situation, I will not pass judgment whether he is a good father or not.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I'm sorry, but if any parents says the things they said to a 11 year old just once in their lifetime, they suck as a parent and a person in my book. The odds that it was just this one time caught on a recorded message are probably slim to none. As well, there was a possible threat of violence in what he said and the tone of his voice. 

We've all had our bad moments and things we've said that we regret, but this to a 11 year old... is way over the line. 

Who says the child was a brat? Has anyone thought, maybe she doesn't answer the phone because she's afraid of him?

If she is a brat, again... a large contributing factor may be the obvious lack of parenting skills and *proper* discipline. Still, if you think yelling like that will correct bratty behaviour and make for a socially developed child... to be blunt, I hope you never have kids.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

All that being true, ehMax, you still have to give the parent/celebrity the opportunity to change, to get better, to say sorry, and to never screw up again. This is no way excuses racism, anti-Semitism or atrocious parenting bordering on abuse. But we'd be losing our compassion as human beings if we did not give these people the chance to prove to us--by not screwing up again--that they can learn from their mistakes. The punishment should be severe, and there should be no benefit of the doubt given to them, but if we don't provide for an opportunity for contrition, and a better performance to follow, the world is an even sadder place than we think it is.


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

ehMax said:


> I'm sorry, but if any parents says the things they said to a 11 year old just once in their lifetime, they suck as a parent and a person in my book.


Well last time I checked there was no book on how to raise a child, maybe you should try and sell that thing, you might get rich. 

Say this was the way Baldwin and his brothers were raised, they turned out pretty well, maybe we all should take a page from their book. But I guess being rich, famous and successful isn't everything.



ehMax said:


> As well, there was a possible threat of violence in what he said and the tone of his voice.


Tone, oh no not tone... you wouldn't laugh while trying to discipline your children would you? That would really make you a sadistic bastard. I guess he should have just said how serious he was in a nice even tone, that would have been just as affective.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

JumboJones said:


> Well last time I checked there was no book on how to raise a child


What planet do you live on?
chapters.indigo.ca: Search in Books for parenting


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

guytoronto said:


> What planet do you live on?
> chapters.indigo.ca: Search in Books for parenting


Oh great, which one would you recommend? Or are they all just praying on the insecurities of new parents and trying to make a cheap buck.

I'll put this one in between my copies of "How to become a millionaire in 30 days" and "How to become a productive member of society, trailer park edition".


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Even if you did live on another planet, I'm surprised you haven't heard of this book:

chapters.indigo.ca: Books: Dr. Spock On Parenting


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

Live long and prosper my friend.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

JumboJones said:


> Well last time I checked there was no book on how to raise a child, maybe you should try and sell that thing, you might get rich.
> 
> Say this was the way Baldwin and his brothers were raised, they turned out pretty well, maybe we all should take a page from their book. But I guess being rich, famous and successful isn't everything.
> 
> Tone, oh no not tone... you wouldn't laugh while trying to discipline your children would you? That would really make you a sadistic bastard. I guess he should have just said how serious he was in a nice even tone, that would have been just as affective.


Not following you at all. 

Maybe I should scream at you a ridicule you so you change for the better.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

MacDoc said:


> dad bigger than you eh??  suppressed child
> 
> I recall some related "conversation" about direction in school etc Mr. Angel.



actually only direction Dad gave was to push me into computer science at university 
and he wanted me to have a gov't job

bad, bad, father....


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

Or straighten me out.


----------



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

guytoronto said:


> Even if you did live on another planet, I'm surprised you haven't heard of this book:
> 
> chapters.indigo.ca: Books: Dr. Spock On Parenting


Very wry. You made me laugh twice today.  

The story has entered the contrition phase: Baldwin now explains. Soon he will apologise. Story here: Al explains
Irrelevant Baldwin brothers trivia: They're from Massapequa, NY, same town that Jerry Seinfeld came from, about 12 miles east of where I live. Massapequa is Indian for "close to the mall." (joke)


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

MissGulch said:


> Very wry. You made me laugh twice today.
> 
> The story has entered the contrition phase: Baldwin now explains. Soon he will apologise. Story here: Al explains
> Irrelevant Baldwin brothers trivia: They're from Massapequa, NY, same town that Jerry Seinfeld came from, about 12 miles east of where I live. Massapequa is Indian for "close to the mall." (joke)


divorces are ugly
rich, hollywood divorces are absolutely ugly

tangential reference to something about "power and corruption"


----------



## Deep Blue (Sep 16, 2005)

There is no excuse for Baldwin's comments.None.

His ex wife may or may not be a good mum but have you ever heard Kim Bassinger speak? She's quite a strange lady.

BTW I couldn't play the CNN file (a weird format I guess) but I heard a clip of the rant on TV tonight.)


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## SilverMaple (Apr 22, 2006)

I did hear this morning that Alec Baldwin plans to write a book about this whole experience.


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

SilverMaple said:


> I did hear this morning that Alec Baldwin plans to write a book about this whole experience.


And next fall his daughter will be staring in her own sitcom!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## Deep Blue (Sep 16, 2005)

MasterBlaster said:


> This is just like the way my ex-wife speaks to our children.


If that is true it is very very sad. Sometimes parents just have to get over themselves...and their broken relationships.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

For those that have "how it ought to be" in mind....I suggest this movie as a reality check. True story..must have been heart wrenching for the author to write about himself and his family and far far closer to reality than most of what I'm hearing in this thread.










I dare you to watch this then continue with the sanctimonious judgement calls based on a single dialogue between a father and his daughter.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

MacDoc said:


> I dare you to watch this then continue with the sanctimonious judgement calls based on a single dialogue between a father and his daughter.


A dialogue is a conversation between two people. This was a grown male yelling insults in a threatening tone at a *11 year old girl* on her voicemail for not answering the phone. (Gee... I wonder why)

If being against grown men yelling, insulting and threatening children makes me sanctimonious, then so be it. 

Just be aware of what defending it makes you.


----------



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

ehMax said:


> If being against grown men yelling, insulting and threatening children makes me sanctimonious, then so be it.


I'm with you on this one, Max.

This incident may be a Baldwin family slice of life, with much more we're not seeing. Alec, yelling at his her like a thoughtless pig, should examine his own behaviour, and consider what he has taught his daughter.


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

Sounds like a mild page from my childhood. Eek! I wouldn't just be called those things, I'd have to repeat them about myself. This is why I don't have kids - I'm afraid that's the kind of parent I'd end up being!


----------



## martman (May 5, 2005)

ehMax said:


> Not following you at all.
> 
> Maybe I should scream at you a ridicule you so you change for the better.


I tried that. It didn't work.


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

Should have tried 20 years ago, when I was 11, I'm too mule-headed now.


----------

